# Sunday 14th September -WHAM Fun Dog SHow - Essex



## Littlelab

Woofers, Hounds And Mutts is a fun day out for all the family, its aim is to raise money for doggie related charities and to encourage responsible dog ownership within the Borough and the surrounding counties. This year the event will be held at Davy Down, Essex on 14th September 2008 from 10am.

For schedule of classes and for class sponsorship details, please see our website

W.H.A.M Home Page

All proceeds will go to Tailends and Pets as Therapy


----------



## Littlelab

Just a little reminder that our show is on next week, there are still some classes left open to sponsor


----------



## Littlelab

Not long now, pray for good weather everyone


----------



## thai's mum

good luck at the show little lab


----------



## Littlelab

Thanks, the weather forecast for tomorrow is fine, so we are hoping for a good turn out, we raised a £1000 last year for charity and are hoping top that


----------

